# Suche ein Gästepass



## Mageleo (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich habe diablo 3 via Jahrespass WOW bekommen und dazu gab es leider kein Jahrespass und mein freund würde gerne mal diablo 3 ausprobieren und dann entscheiden ob er es kauft kann mir einer ein Gästespass key geben?


----------

